# fractalus



## macro junkie (Jun 30, 2008)

fractalius (a plug in for photoshop)


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is awesome! Is there a free download for photoshop. What one should i download. and how do i do that?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

:blink: what is it a pic of?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks kinda weird.What is it? :huh: :huh:


----------



## Pelle (Jul 1, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Looks kinda weird.What is it? :huh: :huh:


The head of a mantis ?

Looks cool Could you post the original photo ?


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

Pelle said:


> The head of a mantis ?


haha :lol: 

its something that sais:

macro junkie made this O_O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty snazy.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)

Pelle said:


> The head of a mantis ? Looks cool Could you post the original photo ?


il try and find it in a bit


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Pelle (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 6, 2008)

What photoshop do you use? Also how do you do that


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 6, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> What photoshop do you use? Also how do you do that


pmed u


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are really neat.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)

Rick said:


> Those are really neat.


If i can afford it im going to get 1 of them printed full size 4ft x3ft


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)




----------

